# General > General Guns & Ammo >  H&R 929 revolver

## hunter63

Not many deals yesterday at the show......but did find a lonely H&R 929.
Very good shape

So, any fans of these out there?

Seems there are several models out there, but this what followed me home.....
From net
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With $5 buck holster.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

With yard sale cross draw
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

My first 22 was the H&R 949 (9 shot) revolver.  Traded it many years ago.  It was a good little gun.

----------


## shiftyer1

I have a model 686 that i'm fond of which is double action.  Never had a problem with it aside from poor finnish on the grips.  Is yours single action?  I hope you have fun with it!

----------


## Old Professor

I have owned a couple of double action H&R revolvers when I was much younger. Not finished very well but good functional guns for the money. Used mine while fishing/trapping and wandering around my uncles farm.

----------


## kyratshooter

I once had both the drop out cylinder .22 and the swing out cylinder .32.  I carried them as foraging pistols while working the farm.  I killed a rash of bunnies and quail with those pistols over the course of a couple of years.  Good sturdy guns and accurate.

I wish we still had their equil at the same price point today.  I paid $40 for the .22 NIB.  Now we only have pot metal jamamatics at 5x that much.  I would gladly pay $125-$150 for that base model H&R.  

Those were guns one could recommend to new shooters and know they were accurate, reliable and of modest price.  Even if they did not take up shooting big time they would have a reliable gun in the sock drawer if an emergency arose.

----------


## hunter63

There were a lot of different H&R revolvers for sale, different configurations and conditions.
Some were so worn out the cylinder index would not lock in the groove, bluing gone, .22's and .32, break action, swing out cylinder, drop out cylinders, ....different grip configurations......
I though this one was a Ruger Single Six at first, till looked at it closer....and it was in very good shape.

Then noticed it was actually a H&R...(I'm a H&R Handi Rifle/shotgun fan, no pistolas), so as it was calling my name, and lonely...it came home with me.

My $10 yard sale shoulder rig I just finished extending, for a cross draw fits well.....Or the LEO revolver holster(s) that were going for $5 bucks (got 2)
Will try to post a pic......

----------


## kyratshooter

Now just think about that for a minute.

You got your H&R pistol in .22.
Then you grab the handirifle in whatever your prefered caliber might be.
Then you drop a 12ga 18" tube into one side of the backpack, and a .22lr barrel on the other side to help hold the pack shape and you have yourself about covered for anything one would encounter.

We don't need no stinkin' black rifles in our BOB!!!

----------


## hunter63

Bingo!........Life is good......LOL

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> We don't need no stinkin' black rifles in our BOB!!!


_Amen. bruddah, and Hallelujah!_  (Just don't pass the collection plate, okay?)

----------


## natertot

Nice find! a few years ago, I picked up a High Standard Double Nine Convertible from a pawn shop. I got it for $175 and I love it. Way to accurate for a cheap little revolver. Never took game with it, but it is fun as all get out for plinking. Just wish I had a holster for it like yours, Hunter! Again, nice find!

----------


## hunter63

I did have to mod the long holster, as it was a under the arm shoulder rig.

So cut a extension for the big belt, took off the around the back strap, moved the belt hold down to the holster it self, so as to keep it from swing forward when bending over.......works very well.
Yard sale find....some leather and a rivet...cross draw sholder rig for $10 bucks.

----------


## Mertell

Hunter,

Good grab!  I have several M929s.  Nice and light little revolvers.  I finally found a .22LR/.22WMR convertible, only after I had picked up that Single-Six.  
The Main Springs have a habit of failure.  May I suggest picking up a few spares?

-Mert

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I really like that shoulder rig! Quick to get on for when you stuff on your belt already.

----------


## hunter63

> Hunter,
> 
> Good grab!  I have several M929s.  Nice and light little revolvers.  I finally found a .22LR/.22WMR convertible, only after I had picked up that Single-Six.  
> The Main Springs have a habit of failure.  May I suggest picking up a few spares?
> 
> -Mert


Yeah, I have a forum member to thank for turning me on to even looking at the H&R.....wouldn't know who that would be would ya?....LOL.

This one is real tight, doesn't look like it got shot too much..........I guess I had never really paid attention to them.....

I do like the cross draw rig, as I have too much stuff on my belt as it is.....all and all, seems this was a "love it when a plan comes together", moment.

----------


## randyt

I like that shoulder rig too. I'm hurting for holsters. I have a 22 mag H&R with a drop out cylinder, haven't even shot it yet. I always wanted the break open 22 lr H&R for a trapline gun, yea that's it a trapline gun. I have all kinds of trapline rifles, handguns and shotguns. I haven't even started on canoe guns.

Nice h&r Hunter.

----------


## kyratshooter

Shoulder holsters were once a common item for the woodsman for the very reason stated.  

Several advantages including access if seated on a log, in a car or in a boat, standing or in the outhouse.  Out of the way of belt items and easily concealed with a light shirt or sweater in the campsite.

Horace Kepart carried his S&W revolver in a shoulder holster and recomended the same in Our Southen Highlanders back in 1922.  Lots of people refer to his knife as a classic but do not realize he roamed around the Smoky Mountains armed like the Freto Bandito most of the time.

In the first photo I think he is carrying a Luger!  Both photos give a good look at the shoulder holster he prefered.  Strangely, they have not changed mush since the 1920s.

http://wcudigitalcollection.cdmhost....08coll1/id/238

http://wcudigitalcollection.cdmhost....08coll1/id/239

I have spinal problems and find that if I carry a medium or full sized pistol on my belt the lower part of my body goes numb after a couple of hours.  I have made shoulder holsters for all my field guns.

----------


## randyt

I've seen a few shoulder holsters made from hip holsters. A belt is made up that hinges on each side of the holster and a loop is added at the bottom of the holster to hook onto the belt. The rig loops over the shoulder like a possibles bag and the bottom loop keeps the holster from flopping all around. I don't know how well it works but need to find out.

A shoulder holster is the reason I acquired my CCW license. I simply wanted to carry a handgun under my coat while snowshoeing and to stay out of the "grey area" I went for the ccw just to protect my firearm from snow.

----------


## hunter63

I really like the "bandoleer" style chest rigs, use them a lot of anything big because of barrel length and weight.

When I first picked up this holster, it was made to fit under the right arm, with a chest strap, kinda like the Kephart pic's ......didn't make any sense to me as you had to really work at it to get it out, as it wasn't a cross draw.

I took off that strap, extended the big chest strap, then moved the hold down belt strap from the bottom of the holster, to the side........You can see it in the pic, wasn't hook to my belt for the pic. This keeps it from flopping forward.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Hard to convert a belt holster 'as is", as it hangs wrong, unless you cut the chest belt in a oval, to allow it to conform to your body.
Not a problem with a thin belt, but I prefer a wider belt as it doesn't dig in as bad........same thing I do to the straps on my possibles bags....2-1/2 to 3" wide.

----------


## kyratshooter

The bandolier cheast rig is what the military issued for many decades to tank crews, drivers, aircrewmen.  They spread the weight and make for easy access.  They are also ultra simple to make.  If you have a sharp pocket knife, a needle and some thread you can put one together from an old boot top!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That last one is a standard sholder holster I made with no elastic or spring action.  The leather holds the pistol tucked into the body.  The harness strap is on the left side, the small  strap goes behind the back and is supported by the opposite shoulder.  The pistol is barely visible but still accessable.

Sorry, I do not have an H&R to put in mine.

----------


## randyt

Are you fellas gonna pull those pistols or whistle dixie?

----------


## hunter63

"Go for the one with the crazy eyes first........"

----------


## kyratshooter

Times have changed, but not much.

You still can't trust them gov'ment people.

In the book Josey carried a .36 navy in his shoulder rig.  In the movie they gave him a colt pocket .31.

Some of my favorite one-liners are from that movie.

----------


## hunter63

I still have a problem with the lines,
Old Indian telling Sandra Locke as Josie is riding out to fight on horse back....
"He's a guerilla fighter, does his fight on the back of a horse"....or words to that effect.....

Was the term "guerilla fighter" in common use in 1865?

----------


## hunter63

Yo, Doug, here is a pic' showing the ejector rod....929 on top of the $5 buck holster.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Was the term "guerilla fighter" in common use in 1865?


The term dates back to the Napolionic Wars when groups of Spanish fighters resisted the French invaders in any way they could.  Skirmish, ambush and raid being their primary tatics.  They fought independently and had no unifying organizatuion, each group fighting their own "little wars", hence the tern "Gari Illia" or "little war".  This was corrupted into Gurillia War.

I doubt that Lone Wati would have been familiar with the term, but it did exist.  The soldiers in the western regions of the CW era often refered to thimselves as "irregulars".

Keep in mind that Carter wrote that book at the end of the Viet Namn conflict when the gurillia fighter had just show the ability to defeat a superpower without winning any major battles.

----------


## hunter63

That rest of the flick seemed to be historically correct.....that statement just kinda gave me a "Whaaat?" moment.

Thanks for the history lesson....make sense to me.

----------


## Mertell

Hunter,
Does that revolver have the transfer bar?

-Mert

----------


## hunter63

Mert, I will look when I pull it out of the back of the truck....packed for a trip out to "The Place".

----------


## hunter63

Finally got the 929 out for a spin.......seems that it has a problem with firing all 9 shells.....I'm getting a miss fire in a couple of cylinders. can't say which ones, need to take a marker an see if it's the same positions.

Tried several types of ammo, and all had a dent in the rim?...Hummmm

took the not fired rounds, loaded them up in the Ruger 22/45 and banged all of them off rapid fire....
So maybe my "good deal" wasn't so good after all....kinda disappointed

----------


## kyratshooter

Hunter take the grips off that revolver and spray it out with old fasioned carb cleaner utill the stuff runs out of every crevice.  Squirt it down into the transfer bar area and make sure there is no crud down in the mainspring where the spring guide rod runs.

Those revolvers mainsprings tend to weaken over the years, so you might cure the problem with a stronger spring.

As long as the cylinder is lining the rounds up properly the problem has to be either peened chamber mouths or light hammer fall.

They are tough guns but most of them have seen hard use and they do wear out.

Is it misfiring on SA as well as DA?

----------


## hunter63

Double action seems to fire more regularly, SA seemed light to me.....
Will give it a try....

DTW, no transfer bar direct strike by hammer, and the pin on hammer looks good, sharp and clean looking....no grind marks.
Condition seem almost new, very little wear or even bulling discoloration, anywhere.

Cylinder indexes cleanly, very little play in the cylinder R to B, and holes look to be sharp and clean...no peaning.

----------


## kyratshooter

Knowing those H&R pistols if everything is tight you are getting slight hammer strike.  Double action probably has a longer fall than SA.

I would pull the spring and make a quick trip to the hardware store.  They should have an assortment of compression springs that might provide a repacement if you do not wish to wait an eternity for Numrich to sort through all their cigar boxes and find you one at twice the price.

I bought a zip lock bag full of coil springs from Dixie Gun Works about 25 years ago and they have saved my bacon several times.  I am prone to cutting down the coil springs in revolvers beyond their intended parimeters and half my pistols have DGW replacements.

----------


## Rick

> sort through all their cigar boxes



 Nothing wrong with the Charles Denby filing system. Many an odd "whatsit" has been rediscovered hiding in the back corner of one of their boxes along with some lint. And many a cigar band has made a most excellent king's ring for a 5 or 6 year old.

----------


## shaner

H&R made a lot of  really nice handguns,  ive owned several , but always end up selling things  in tough times, i only had complains on the heavy trigger pulls,  but they shoot great ,

----------


## hunter63

Pulled the grips, checked out the spring, just from what I could see, and it has like a plastic sleave up inside the frame where the spring connects to the action.
Looking at it while dry firing it, with no cylinder seems like a transfer bar or at least a mechinesiam behind the trigger that hold the hammer back slightly.....
Will load up some enpty cases and see what happened.

Gonna have to try to find a blow up of the action to see if that plastic piece is suppose to be there.

This is kinda odd having a problem, as the condition *looks* "out of the box new".....

----------


## hunter63

Found this scemitic....
Still looking for the main spring.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

By pressing ctrl and + can make it bigger.....

----------


## crashdive123

There it is.  Number 29. :Whistling:

----------


## kyratshooter

> Nothing wrong with the Charles Denby filing system. Many an odd "whatsit" has been rediscovered hiding in the back corner of one of their boxes along with some lint. And many a cigar band has made a most excellent king's ring for a 5 or 6 year old.


Numrich does not place an item in their catalog unless they have a specific number of parts available, but that doesn not mean they do not have the specific part you need.  There have been many time I called them and gave a part number not advertised, they said they would check, and a week latter I had a COD in the UPS truck.

They have stuff no one would believe!

I once requested a cheap barrel for making a .45 muzzle loading pistol and the next thing I know I am unpacking a .45 Thompson SMG barrel that had a messed up cooling fin.

They are showing the mainspring, guide and spring plate as a single unit.  Check and make sure the little spring plate at the bottom is facing the right direction.  If it is not that can cause a binding against the rod guide that can slow hammer fall.

Polish all the burrs of that guide rod to, and polish the hole the guide rod tuns trough in that plate.

There should be a hole in the guide rod that you can put a paper clip through to hold it back for disassembly.  When you get the guide rod, mainspring and plate out, and pull the clip out you will launch parts across the room.  Keep that in mind.  Smart folks do that part inside a zip lock bag while wearing safty glasses.

----------


## hunter63

Noted......still looking for a part for a jennings .22......somewhere around here.

----------


## wholsomback

I love mine and have used it for the last 25 years trapping,very functional and reliable.Great find.

----------


## hunter63

OK, the saga continues, 
I had ordered a new spring from Nurich,...looks just the the one that was in the gun.

Old spring appears that it had been cut, as there still is a sharp end on it.
New one, looks the same, but finer coils, and evened out at both ends....seems too short, wants to just fall out, and has a retaining pin on the bottom.....the old one doesn't.

So cleaned the whole thing out with break cleaner, and re-installed the old spring on the pin....but smooth end down...and it does have tension.(fit better than new assembly)

Gave it a try today, same thing, fires about 3 rounds then skips one or two, the fires and ships again.

Parts list shows an assembly with a metal top, and one with a plastic top....both of mine are plastic.....?
Ideas?

----------


## hunter63

Out at the place, getting boat ready for Duck hunting......tried the new spring in the H&R and works like new.....didn't really do any target shooting, just loaded it up and let her rip....flawless.

Happy guy here.

----------


## kyratshooter

"I love it when a plan comes together!"

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!!!!!

----------

